# New to Hymers, actually new to Motorhomes



## athomp15 (May 4, 2010)

Hi All,

We (wife and I) have been half looking at motorhomes for a while with Hymers at the top of our list due to size and quality. We have found what seems to be a nice Hymer B644G Yr 2000. 

So if I may, I have a couple of questions before I carryout with purchase and then start posting like mad whilst figuring out how things work. I guess these have been asked a million times before and I have spent a couple of days looking through various posts but still a little unclear

- What is Winterised and how do you know if the B644 has actually been winterised, does it really matter if it isn't. I noticed that the drivers Glass is only single glazed but everything in the rear is double glazed. We do intend to take it to France during Winter. 

- The plate next to the steps had the following numbers, I guess to do with axle weights and payload. No idea which is which though - how do I work out the payload?

4000
5500
1850
2300

- Any other checks I need to make before going through with the final Payment? I've paid a small deposit and will be going back to finalise the deal later this week.

- Where do I click to subscribe to this site, £10 sounds like great value ?

- Where can I get a tow bar fitted? Is there a Hymer specific one as we intend to tow a car trailer to local motorsport events.

We are already hooked and looking forward to much use. We have two very young children (2 yrs and 6 weeks) so are looking forward to a few years of holidays in it.

Thanks all in advace


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In order:-
Gross vehicle weight.
Gross train weight.
Max front axle weight.
Max rear axle weight.
Often axle weights don't add up to the same figure as the vehicle weight. However each is a legal maximum. :wink:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Alex, and welcome to MHF!

Your wieght plate gives the following information: -

4000kg the Gross Vehicle Weight - the van, you and all your stuff.

5500kg Gross Combination Weight - van and loaded trailer can't exceed this.

1850kg max load on front axle

2300kg max load on rear axle.

Winterised.

This can be a contentious issue. For me, it means double floor with inboard water and waste tanks, and all plumbing, as well as a decent wall thickness for insulation.

Some people are happy with underslung tanks that are heated.

It just depends on how cold it will be outside.

Check service history on base vehicle, for dampness in the conversion, and that everything is demonstrated as working properly.

You are near to Peter Hambilton in Preston, and he has an excellent reputation and is a Hymer specialist. He can be found 
Here

there was someone advertising a Hymer towbar on here yesterday - this is the thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85456-hymer.html+towbar

hope you enjoy your new van.

David


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Alex,

That model with a Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) of 4,000 kg should give you plenty of payload. I would guess at around 700-800 kg, depending on how many extras (such as awning, second leisure battery L-shaped lounge, etc.) have been fitted. All extras carry a weight penalty that has to be accommodated within the payload.

Regarding winterisation, all Hymers are capable of being used in winter. They are well insulated and heated. I think a 2000 model year will have been made just before Hymer started using the double-floored Alko chassis on B-Klasse. Whilst this has the benefit of providing a space in which the fresh and waste water tanks can sit, don't think that a single-floored Hymer will not be winterised. Any made on a Mercedes chassis are single-floored (like ours) and we have been out in sub-zero conditions with no problems. In the case of the van you are looking at, I suspect the fresh water tank will be under a settee inside, and the waste tank will be underslung, but insulated and heated. Ours has an insulated jacket into which a warm air duct from the Tuma feeds heat. Just as importantly, the waste dump valve is heated too. Have a look and see if there is a duct into the one you are looking at.
Windscreens are quite expensive enough without being double-glazed! The more recent S-Klasse have double glazed side windows in the cab area, but even then, the windscreen is single-glazed The best solution in my opinion is to get a silverscreen insulating blanket to go outside. All windows in the habitation area will be double-glazed plastic units.

You should be able to get a tow-bar fitted; as suggested, a call to Peter Hambilton should confirm this.

So long as the van has been well cared for, you should get a good vehicle. We were looking for a B644 but then came across the B630 that we have today. Same layout, but a little shorter and on a Merc chassis. We are delighted with it, three years on from purchase.

Philip


----------



## athomp15 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies - I actually went to Peter Hambilton yesterday after the viewing but he wasn't there. It's only 5 mins from where I live so will go around and see if he can give it the once over. 

So far so good. Now it's time to start altering the drive so I can actually get it parked!!


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Peter Hambilton has a good reputation in the eyes of many satisfied Hymer owners. I've used him once for accessory fitting and he did a fine job. I'll use him more when my warranty runs out.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome
we have a 2003 B644 but with a rear lounge rather than the transverse bed. All Hymer B class are well insulated so you shouldn't have a problem, our tanks are in the double floor as we have the Alko chassis. The wall construction of a foam sandwich is also useful. 
Any questions just ask away - between us all we have probably made every mistake in the book, and hopefully learned from them. 
The kids will love life in a MH and it makes family weekends away much easier. Enjoy

Chris


----------

